# early electronic music like these pieces?



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

While a lot of early electronic music to my ears sounds not much more than curious experiments, there are certain pieces that are able retain all of their magic even today. 
I'm particularly intrigued by hypnotic things like The delian mode, a piece written by Delia Derbyshire in 1968 (who wrote also Blue veils and golden sands, another gem in the same vein) or Stream, a piece "composed" by Schnittke for the legendary ANS Synthesizer in 1969.
Even besides the fact that those pieces basically predated the whole ambient genre, the remote, alien atmosphere of those pieces is timeless and absolutely fascinating to my ears.
Do you have other things in a similar vein?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

When the reel-to-reel tape recorders became available in the 1950's , now here was a musical toy ! Cut , splice , reverse , scratch , loop , disable the erase head , control speed , etc ... When I began music/radio drama production at a radio arts station in 1978 these processes were my first lessons with Ampex recorders . After a few years I won the station a national award . They became eligible for grants and purchased some nice MCI tape machines including a 2"tape multi-track .

I was aware of a Canadian multi-composer project featuring pure music/analog tape . Interesting stuff . Likely the station still has it in their library . It'd be fun to hear it again .


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Though it's not electronic music, the OP's clips immediately reminded me of wind harp or Aeolian harp. I like to hear these recordings as ambient music, which I think have the similar "remote, alien atmosphere."

Roger Winfield: North Wind














Sverre Larssen: Wind Harp Recordings 1976-1977


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I knew already the Aeolian Harp, it's definitely a fascinating instrument and it's definitely very close to what I'm looking for, at least for the atmosphere. 
And it's not the only acoustic instrument able to do that, considering strange things like the wing, the yaybahar or the space bass:
















I'd love to find also proper electronic music.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Yaybahar is amazing. It is difficult to believe that the sound is acoustic. I love this sort of newly invented instruments, like Ellen Fullman, Harry Bertoia, Chas Smith, and so on.

As for electronic music, I like that kind of atmospheric and otherworldly music, but it is hard to find in early electronic works, which are usually short, fragmented and overstuffed. I like contemporary composers such as Marsen Jules, Dave Seidel, Jim O'Rourke (Steamroom), William Basinski, and there should be many electronic/drones composers who are creating this type of music.

By the way, I wanted to listen to The Delian Mode again, but unfortunately the video is now gone, and I couldn't find digital album or anything easily available.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

You've heard Subotnik's "Nonesuch binary" works, right? Silver _Apples of the Moon_? _The Wild Bull_? Definitely the right era but maybe not what you are looking for?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is one by Stockhausen. Like a lot of his electronics music, it seems to be tied together by rhythm and succession. He ordered the sounds by their brightness and tone. It has been much imitated.


----------

